# kl4 mods



## jbieszke (Jan 26, 2008)

I have 2 l4's and I want to mod one of the kl4 heads I like the stock "wall of light" but I need it to be brighter, what would you suggest? 
thank you
jbieszke


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 26, 2008)

I suggest something like this!

3 X Seouls in a KL4.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Jan 26, 2008)

Just upgraded to a P4 or K2-T emitter makes it quite a bit brighter, you can keep the stock reflector.


----------



## CM (Jan 26, 2008)

Groundhog66 said:


> Just upgraded to a P4 or K2-T emitter makes it quite a bit brighter, you can keep the stock reflector.



But make sure you only use a single 123 since the L4 uses a boost converter. Using 2x123's will probably smoke the LED and/or circuit. A single 17670 will probably work (maybe overdrive it a bit) but it will be bright.


----------



## jbieszke (Jan 26, 2008)

the K2-T sounds like a good fit, the dimensions are the same as the V if I'm not mistaking, what about runtime? and if I do a cree are the dimensions the same as the V? next, what if I completly redone the entire head? what driver and led would be sufficient and should I change out the reflector to a joker 20?


----------



## 65535 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would say do a driver/emitter swap with a Seoul, with a Cree you would likely lose the wall of light due to it's rather narrow emitting pattern.


----------



## cat (Feb 26, 2008)

DaFABRICATA, who did the 3 x Seoul mod?


----------



## lumafist (Mar 9, 2008)

cat said:


> DaFABRICATA, who did the 3 x Seoul mod?


 

:candle:???


----------



## 1wrx7 (Mar 9, 2008)

lumafist said:


> :candle:???


 
Dafabricata did that mod himself. It's much more impressive in person. The KL4 was always a wall of light. His is more like the great wall of China


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes, I did the mod myself. It only took me a few hours to complete.
It is exactly a huge wall of light!
I liked the fact that I could illuminate an entire room evenly. The flood is great and it inspired me to build another light using 4 bare Seouls and one with a reflector for a defined hotspot in a KL2. Heres a link.... 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/191410


----------



## kenster (Mar 9, 2008)

DF, I love that KL4! :thumbsup:

Question??? This will sound dumb but I am serious. How do I find where in the heck this thread is posted? I clicked into it as the latest post in CPF Custom Builders and Modders butt  but if I click into CPF Custom Modders and Builders this Kl4 thread does not exist???  This is what I see at the top of my screen..... 

CandlePowerForums > Custom & Modified > CPF Custom Builders and Modders > kl4 mods 

 *Reply to Thread *

I have never seen Kl4 as a sub category under CPF Custom Builders and Modders :help: Is there a secret CPF I don`t know about cause ya`ll are hiding it from kenster?  Can`t blame ya! :nana: Hehe! 

Thanks,
Ken :tinfoil:

*EDIT*
Nevermind  but by the lack of threads and posts I believe I am not the only one that didn`t know about this existing.


----------



## 1wrx7 (Mar 9, 2008)

Check here https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/168222 for the KL4 triple seoul.
The link works but a lot of pics are gone


----------



## lumafist (Mar 9, 2008)

1wrx7 said:


> Dafabricata did that mod himself. It's much more impressive in person. The KL4 was always a wall of light. His is more like the great wall of China


 

thanks for swift answering......:thumbsup:


----------



## lumafist (Mar 9, 2008)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Yes, I did the mod myself. It only took me a few hours to complete.
> It is exactly a huge wall of light!
> I liked the fact that I could illuminate an entire room evenly. The flood is great and it inspired me to build another light using 4 bare Seouls and one with a reflector for a defined hotspot in a KL2. Heres a link....
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/191410


 

Great work!! (as if that was a secret....)

the CF on the KL2 looks like a killer to fabricate....

Thanks!
//

Edit: read about the CF..:twothumbs


----------

